# Best Motherboard for Rs.3000??



## avi1708 (May 1, 2008)

I'm gonna buy a new pc soon; & i've zeroed on most of the specs. 
i want a motherboard, *with sata 2 support, at least one pci-e X16 slot*(full speed, preferrably pci2.0, although i,m not sure my gpu will be able to fully utilise it )*, support for intel core 2 duo cpu*(specifically for e6540)*, support for upto 4gb*(800mhz)* ram --all within a price range 0f 3K.* 

i'm from calcutta & badly need some advice, *please help!* 

p.s.:my supposed specs ---
intel core2duo e6540
nvidia 8800gt 512mb 
250gb sata ii hdd
20x dvd-rw
2gb ddr2 800mhz ram
+speakers, cabinet, psu, & peripherals.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 1, 2008)

You will NOT get any mobo with pci e 2.0 in under 3k, heck not even under 6k!

The best mobo chipset you can get for that price is Intel G33. I'd suggest Intel desktop board DG33 if you aren't into overclocking or Gigabyte G33 based mobo for overclocking. Both retail for about 4.2k.

You would get Intel G31 for about 3k, but I'd suggest AGAINST that board.


----------



## Pathik (May 1, 2008)

Xfx 630i ultra. But it wont support dual channel ram.


----------



## kooki (May 1, 2008)

why would u suggest against the DG31 mobo? i have it and it seems really good for its price. 
has SATA 2, pcie x16, supports quad core. been 100% stable so far. 
also really good for mac osx86 .

q6600
DG31PR
8600GT. 
no probs at all so far. 

IMO its  GREAT board for the price. it supports upto 4gb of ram, but i dont need more than 2.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 1, 2008)

^^^ Its an alrady outdated board. Uses the age old ICH7 which bottlenecks the burst transfers.

Even G33 is not a new chipset. I'd suggest at least G/P35 now but they are much more expensive.

Also my suggestion would be to skip C2D 6420 and get 8200 instead.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 1, 2008)

Its true,DG 31 is a quite good mobo for its price.But,it has only two RAM slots instead of 4,which will affect its upgradability when 4 GB RAM becomes the standard.

Right now,not many gpu's can utilize the extra bandwidth offered by pci-e 2.But,it sure does make ur system future proof to a certain extent.(When majority of gpu's may be pci-e 2)


----------



## avi1708 (May 1, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ Its an alrady outdated board. Uses the age old ICH7 which bottlenecks the burst transfers.
> 
> Even G33 is not a new chipset. I'd suggest at least G/P35 now but they are much more expensive.
> 
> Also my suggestion would be to skip C2D 6420 and get 8200 instead.


 
would love to , but  i have a budget to maintain


----------



## kehnahaitumse (May 1, 2008)

XFX 7100/630i mother board at Rs. 3450+ 45 vat.
Velocity,saboo,jain computer, etc


----------



## hsetir (May 1, 2008)

My brother is also buying mobo under same budget and he's sorted these two

Gigabyte GA-G31m-S2L
Asus P5N-MX

He knows a lot and is into overclocking. But I don't know the actual prices. He's also buying from calcutta.


----------



## topgear (May 1, 2008)

From whre did he will get the gigabyte mobo - can U post a address ?
The asus mobo doesn't supports dual channel i think.


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 2, 2008)

Go for 630i, despite ot doesn't have dual channel but its the best board in ur budget and can do pretty good overclocking even for noobs!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 2, 2008)

Jus enquired at S.P.Road (Comp. hub at Bangalore). The dealer quoted Rs.4k for Gigabyte G33 board. That is quite a reasonable price. I think you can go ahead with this.


----------



## topgear (May 2, 2008)

What about Biostar TP35D2-A7 for Rs. 4400 - I think that should be better deal


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 3, 2008)

^^ Certainly the best. But then he will have to pay 1400/- more and the topic says under 3000/-!

630i has been reviewed on *Chooto Cheeta* blog.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 3, 2008)

With a 1333mhz fsb Proc. and an n8800gt gfx card it is not at all wise to settle in for a board without dual channel (630i).

When you are ready to spend that much for a system, paying 1.4k extra should not be the decision maker. Hafing a good proc. and gfx card while putting in an underperforming board would upset your whole setup.


----------



## gcbeldar (May 3, 2008)

*www.gigabyte-usa.com/Products/Moth...erboard&ProductID=2614&ProductName=GA-73VM-S2

It in the Range Rs. 2700 to 2900.
1333 FSB
3gbps
Raid0
Fair onboard VGA


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 4, 2008)

Dual Channel doesn't make a big difference but if he is willing to spend 1400/- more then its the best, and its worth better than G33!
I am also looking at TP35D2A7 and has really good performance.


----------



## avi1708 (May 4, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Xfx 630i ultra. But it wont support dual channel ram.


 


keith_j_snyder2 said:


> Go for 630i, despite ot doesn't have dual channel but its the best board in ur budget and can do pretty good overclocking even for noobs!!


 


infra_red_dude said:


> With a 1333mhz fsb Proc. and an n8800gt gfx card it is not at all wise to settle in for a board without dual channel (630i).
> 
> When you are ready to spend that much for a system, paying 1.4k extra should not be the decision maker. Hafing a good proc. and gfx card while putting in an underperforming board would upset your whole setup.


 
 *how come u guys know it dosent support dual channel ram*?? i cant find it mentioned anywhere in the specs of *any* mobo.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (May 4, 2008)

^^thats why we know it doesn't,cus if it did it would have been mentioned in the specs.


----------



## avi1708 (May 4, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^thats why we know it doesn't,cus if it did it would have been mentioned in the specs.


 
dude, read carefully !?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (May 4, 2008)

Read Chooto Cheeta review. U will find yourself. Its clearly mentioned _Single Channel only_


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2008)

Also you can check this mobo & see it it fits your needs - should be around Rs. 3000-3500 ( On Nov 2007 Digit mobo test it was quoted Rs. 3600 )

ECS P33T-A

*www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Products...-1&DetailName=Specification&MenuID=44&LanID=0


----------

